# Who will win the presidency?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Last election was very disappointing. It looked bad, but I tried to keep my hopes up. It was sort of like whistling in the dark in hopes the boogeyman wouldn't get me.

Today is different. I listened to Rush make two very good points today. He asked: do you think more democrats will vote for Obama today than in 2008? I say no. In 2008 many did think he was the messiah. The women went for him, and I was disappointed in what appeared as racist voting by our black fellow citizens. The second question Rush asked was: do you think fewer people will vote for Romney as compared to McCain. Again I don't think so. I think true conservatives don't like the middle of the road lukewarm McCain and the lukewarm campaign that he run. He was as exciting as watching paint dry.

Here is another thought. Historically the liberals vote early, or at least are tabulated early. The large cities are the first counted and are normally liberal. Then later in the day the outlying rural votes start coming in and they are historically conservative. If we are even close by 9:00pm we will awaken to president Romney.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow am I depressed. I didn't think we had slipped over that bump yet where Americans voted dependence. I kept waiting for things to equal out at about 9 or 10:00 then like other years start leaning conservative. Carl Rove pointed out that they were within 917 votes when FOX news called it in Ohio. I expected the Northern conservative counties to bring it home for Romney, but it was pointed out that they were outnumbered by black communities still left in Cincinnati.

It's going to be a tough four years. What scares me the most is the supreme court.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The only thing we can do now is get on our knees and pray.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not know if praying will save us from the messiah. I knew he would win what is surprising is heitcamp won. It is amazing how Americans have lost all since of right and wrong.

There should be term limits. President should never get more than one term and everyone else should not get more than two.

I have two questions.

1. When has the gov ever got involved in anything and made it better?
2.	When was the last president who did not get crazy in his second term?

No Chuck Norris on this one.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

People.....you get your wish now....Obama for 1 more term only.Actually we have term limits in every race.It's called voting.

Sound like the Republican front runner for 2016 in Paul Ryan.If that is true.....Republicans will lose another presidential election.

Hispanic voters are slowly causeing that red block in the south to start turning blue.Florida was the first to go from red to blue in the last 2 elections.It started when Bush Junior barely beat Gore......Texas,and Arizona will be next as Hispanic and Black voters increase in numbers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What i hope happens (and yes I will be praying hard for this plainsman) is that our elected officials start to make legislation based on good for all. Not just what their "party" wants then to vote on. Use common sense and govern all. Out of roughly 117,000,000 million voters almost 57,000,000 people didn't vote for this president. So that is about 49% of the voters....almost 1/2 the country. So please govern for all not just 1/2 the nation.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

KEN W said:


> People.....you get your wish now....Obama for 1 more term only.Actually we have term limits in every race.It's called voting.
> 
> Sound like the Republican front runner for 2016 in Paul Ryan.If that is true.....Republicans will lose another presidential election.
> 
> Hispanic voters are slowly causeing that red block in the south to start turning blue.Florida was the first to go from red to blue in the last 2 elections.It started when Bush Junior barely beat Gore......Texas,and Arizona will be next as Hispanic and Black voters increase in numbers.


LOL Are you practicing you're your standup job? You know I am giving you grief right?

Voters actually voting for what is right? You and I both know the lazy are basically just voting them self a raise. It is the same old saying the Gov will take care of me.

I really hope the republicans can figure this out. Get a good looking guy to run with a smoking hot wife and then just spend time on him so he can always say the right thing.

The sad part is our time is gone. The real hard times are yet to come. To all of you who think the last downturn in the economy was hard just hold. This time it will be Europe that stalls the global economy. Greece is pissing of Germany who is basically funding that dump. Spain is faltering. The German economy is starting to slow. You can not tax your people out of a recession. Hard times are coming. The Germans are very upset with all the cash they have been giving away with nothing to show for it. The rest of Europe is not doing very well either.

Chuck Norris doesn't shower, he only takes blood baths.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No problem.....I really do think the White Vote is on the decline.Hispanics will change those southern red states to blue.Tea Party nominees will not win down there in the future.They will be out-voted by the minorities,soon to become majorities.

Everyone loves their own guy/gal in congress.....it's always the other guy from somewhere else who is at fault.That's why incumbants usually win,yet we all complain about the do nothing,grid-locked congress.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Repubs have to change their ways to get away from relying solely on the white vote. Whites will be in the minority within 25-30 years. They need to embrace that idea, and find a way to appeal to that changing electorate, even if it means amending some long term stances. I think the idea of getting more conservative is an absolute losing proposition. By doing so it will simply decrease the amount of possible voting blocks.

The Repubs have the responsible long term fiscal ideas but the dems can get you something today. Too many in our society won't sacrifice today for long term gains. Simply look at credit card debt in America as a case in point.

It will be interesting to see what the GOP does in the next four years.....adapt and overcome or stubbornly stand their ground and be in the same situation when Hillary gets elected.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Interesting. On Wednesday my retirement (stock market) dropped 3000 points. Glad my retirement is diverse, just funny how that happened though. Gas went up 8 cents too...


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

No worries...you're in your mid 20's, it has some time to rebound.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If the Market has a life of it's own, possibly it was sending Washington a message?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The media is trying to blame the stock market drop on Europe!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ShineRunner said:


> The media is trying to blame the stock market drop on Europe!


Well look at it this way, at least isn't wasn't Bush's fault. :rollin:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

zackly!!!! :beer: :rollin:


----------



## the ghost of MT (Oct 29, 2012)

A perspective from the outside (libertarian)- the Republicans didn't win this year because they could't possibly. Romney managed to turn the poor, women, gays, and most minorities against himself. He seemed out of touch because of his wealth, couldn't get conservatives excited because of his flip flip from his Massachusetts days, and to top it all off is a religious minority still disfavored by many evangelicals. The only things he had going for him were the bad economy and the fact that he isn't Obama. That wasn't enough by a long shot.

Here's the truth- you might not want to hear it, but I suggest you listen anyway. The Republican part of your era (I'm speaking to the 40-60 year olds in the room) is dying or dead. You will never again win a presidential election so long as you maintain a platform that is anti-immigrant, Islamophobic, anti-gay, or anti-abortion. You probably won't win if you don't reverse steam on at least two of those issues. And I don't just mean that the Republican party is going to have to admit gays or Muslims or Mexicans among its ranks, I mean you're going to have to adopt those groups with open arms, and support them. I see two possible paths forward:

1. The social path- the Republican party continues to be anti-abortion and anti-gay marriage, but drops its opposition to illegal immigration and begins to love and adopt Muslims. This is the religious path. All sons of Abraham will come together to support a vision of America that looks like a more diverse 1950. This seems more likely because it reinforces rather than denies the importance of religion among the right.

2. The libertarian path- the Republican Party drops all social issues. Accept gay marriage with open arms, recognize abortion not just as a legal practice, but as socially acceptable. Drop the goal of foreign interventionism, cut military spending, cut taxes and government spending across the board. Build a vision of a strong America built on the free market, with the federal government stepping back and letting people find their own happiness. This is obviously my preferred method. It is also the less likely one.

In either case the Republican party can no longer rely on white, Christian voters turning out in ranks. Those numbers are shrinking relative to the country as a whole. Frankly I'm glad of it. I want to see the Republican party act as a force for liberty, not merely as a conservative statist counterpoint to the statism of the left.

If it is any consolation for those of you upset over the election results, it is my considered opinion that a Romney administration would have looked remarkably similar to the Obama administration, just as Obama's rule looks remarkably similar to that of Bush. We live in an era of incredibly entrenched political and financial interests, of advisors that serve in four or five administrations and carry their ideas between, and of big state control of our lives in almost every respect. Romney promised only slightly lower taxes and spending, not fiscal solvency, not an end to our counterproductive campaigns overseas, not an end to the drug war, not and end to the Patriot Act and its associated privacy violations.


----------

